# Lisbon Looks to Tagus River for Makeover



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lisbon looks to Tagus River for makeover *

LISBON, Dec 22 (Reuters) - Some say it is the light that makes Lisbon a special city, others point to the charm of its old quarters on steep, stone-paved hills.

Now a new project aims to transform the city's riverside as well and help establish Portugal's capital as one of the hottest destinations in Europe.

It is part of a wider plan to renovate the city, using private and government money, to bring more life into historic areas, such as the dilapidated Baixa district, and attract more residents to reverse a trend of people moving to the outskirts.

Parts of the Tagus river bank have been closed to the public for years and the goal is to transform a 19-km-long (12-mile) area into a new, popular tourist and leisure spot for Lisbon.

City planners have long talked about the need to revamp the city's river banks, but its plans have received a boost from government moves to build a new international airport on the south bank and a new bridge.

"We are walking towards a bigger city of two river banks in which the Tagus River is no longer an element of separation but a link," Manuel Salgado, the Lisbon council member in charge of urbanism policy, told Reuters.

He said the global financial crisis could delay a few projects, but the makeover consisted of dozens of projects many of which had already got financing.

Perhaps the most uplifting sign that the city is finally serious about boosting its connection with the river is a decision to rebuild the Column Pier -- the pier that extends Commerce Square at the heart of the old city to the water.

The pier was once the gateway to the city by boat, but the area had been under construction and shut off to the public for at least a decade as Lisbon's subway network was expanded.

At least tourists can now, again, look over the water from Commerce Square. But the square is underused, surrounded by traffic and home to a handful of cafes.

SQUARE

"Commerce Square used to be worse than it is now, but it could be better," said Rafael Silva, who like many has moved to the outskirts but was born in the city. "The outdoor parking lot is gone but it's not like some squares you see in other countries and it's a shame because it's beautiful."

Other projects are under way. A few hundred meters downriver from the square, Energias de Portugal -- the country's largest utility -- is planning to build its new headquarters.

Closer to where the Tagus runs into the Atlantic, Portugal's largest scientific foundation, the Champalimaud Foundation, has started to build its new headquarters.

The Lisbon region attracts many tourists -- there are beaches and lots of golf courses nearby -- but developers hope adding attractive river banks will enhance its appeal.

The projects include new or rebuilt museums, residential buildings, including one complex designed by Italian Renzo Piano, a new cruise ship dock, a marina and even a swimming pool complex is under consideration.

"The riverside area is the great potential we have to put Lisbon in the international context," Salgado said. "But Lisbon is not just the city anymore, it's a wider region."


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Interesting. Actually, Lisbon already has some nice riverside areas. The modern Science Park area North East of the city is quite fascinating, and the older riverfront parks and promenade from the 25th April Bridge to Belem is also quite nice.

But I did find it odd that the riverfront at the most important part of the city, around the center was so closed off to the public. Ok, it was to do with the metro line being built but from what I gather it is still rather bland. This is the area that should be concentrated on the most.

That said, central Lisbon is a bit disappointing as well due to the lack of shops. It is the only European city I have visited where it seems it followed the American tradition where the shopping has moved out to the suburbs. Central Lisbon seemed quite dead in many ways. Damn beautiful, but lacking live.

Other than that I really love this city. It's one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^It is:banana: 
My wonderful Lisbon
Great news btw.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Justme said:


> That said, central Lisbon is a bit disappointing as well due to the lack of shops. It is the only European city I have visited where it seems it followed the American tradition where the shopping has moved out to the suburbs. Central Lisbon seemed quite dead in many ways. Damn beautiful, but lacking live.


Unfortunly, that's true, and one of the biggest problems in Lisbon. There are lot of malls, and big retail stores in the suburbs, but in the the city center, stores are closing and getting old


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Downtown Porto is also like that, or even worse.

but bad news, more taxpayers money being spent in the lifeless "pyramids of Egypt" for tourist cameras, while other cities don't see a cent for anything, we have our seaport almost in ruin, and fishermen have all moved to Spain, because of lack of safety conditions. And after years and with a threat of serious problems, they will give a couple of euros to do some crap arraignment... and in Lisbon you see renovation over renovation, with the money this city wastes, you could built a city of gold. I call Lisbon "Portugal's Black Hole", where taxpayers money disappears in a flash.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Please..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't think it takes a lot of money to make a nice park along the main waterfront areas. I believe they're doing some construction right outside Pl. Commercio right now aren't they?


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I don't think it takes a lot of money to make a nice park along the main waterfront areas. I believe they're doing some construction right outside Pl. Commercio right now aren't they?


Yes, and it is taking to long due to problems in the new subway station. But the works are going great now, and soon they are opennig all that zone arround _Praça do Comércio_


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Still looks terribly bland. In fact it looks like nothing has been done.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Justme said:


> ^^ Still looks terribly bland. In fact it looks like nothing has been done.


They simply opened that area for a month. The metro works ended, but new ones are starting right now (sewerage). 

We still have to wait to see Praça do Comercio like it was before


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why is most of Portugal's retail located in the suburbs?


----------



## semajdnob700 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lisbon is beautiful!


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

The train station to the left looks off-key, as if it didn't belong to the whole scenery. And I know this place well, though I have never been able to see the subway works finished. I hope they really do make it more lively and vibrant, as I think it already is one of the best destinations of Europe.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gutovsky said:


> The train station to the left looks off-key, as if it didn't belong to the whole scenery. And I know this place well, though I have never been able to see the subway works finished. I hope they really do make it more lively and vibrant, as I think it already is one of the best destinations of Europe.



It's not a train station, it's a ferry boat "station". It's where the ferrys that come from the south side of Tejo arrive. Now the metro station is also included there.

Both train station near the river (Santa Apolonia and Cais do Sodre) are more than 1km from this place.

But you are correct, it doesn't really belong there, but has to be


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

LtBk said:


> Why is most of Portugal's retail located in the suburbs?



The problem is bigger than that.

The suburbs arround Lisbon grew up so much that the district of Sintra (starts around 10km from Lisbon) has now more habitants than Lisbon it self.

The city has a big problem now. It's getting old. The only ones that live in the city these days are rich (and can pay the stupid prices of the houses) or are old people that usually live in the historical zones. 

The midle class all went to the suburbs where houses are much cheapper. The retail went along.


Lisbon is loosing habitants since around 1980


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Justme said:


> ^^ Still looks terribly bland. In fact it looks like nothing has been done.


To be honest what you see there is only the beginning. That whole area has just been cut off for another year of construction. Besides everything from the expo (parque das nacoes) to Belem/Alges is to be revamped over the coming years.

@seattle- 
I believe that trend is about to start changing soon for three primary reasons:

1- The historical centre used to be regarded as an old unattractive area to live and shop. That has changed and more people are coming back, tired of those massive and impersonal suburbs and shopping malls.

2- The stifling restrictions and red tape associated with rebuilding any historical building have been lifted and last year alone over 100 projects were approved by the council. If you visit the centre of Lisbon today you will find dozens of buildings covered in scaffolding.

3- Last but not least, young people seem to nurture more care for our historical areas than our parents. They have become the place where we go to the bars or clubbing, or simply spend a pleasent afternoon shopping along its beautiful streets.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

This is the proposal for the reorganisation of traffic in and around the square. The objective is not only to make more space for pedestrions in the square but also to force passing traffic (ie with a destination other than the centre) to take alternative routes such as the ring roads.


----------



## Cherguevara (Apr 13, 2005)

I was in Lisbon in September and I thought it was a beautiful and fascinating city. Fine historic streets, decent public transport, close to the beach, lively and interesting night life and yet relaxed and safe. The Praça do Comercio was a bit tatty, which was shame because it has an excellent position by the river, but still one of my favourite cities in Europe.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Fern said:


> To be honest what you see there is only the beginning. That whole area has just been cut off for another year of construction. Besides everything from the expo (parque das nacoes) to Belem/Alges is to be revamped over the coming years.
> 
> @seattle-
> I believe that trend is about to start changing soon for three primary reasons:
> ...


That's good to hear.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Fern said:


> @seattle-
> I believe that trend is about to start changing soon for three primary reasons:
> 
> 1- The historical centre used to be regarded as an old unattractive area to live and shop. That has changed and more people are coming back, tired of those massive and impersonal suburbs and shopping malls.



That's me. Lived in Cacém all my life and now moved to the city center (Principe Real)




Fern said:


> 3- Last but not least, young people seem to nurture more care for our historical areas than our parents. They have become the place where we go to the bars or clubbing, or simply spend a pleasent afternoon shopping along its beautiful streets.



That's me. In Bairro Alto all night :lol:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the name of the city...Lisbon jaja...the proyect looks interesting.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lisbon tries to breathe life into crumbling Baixa district *
11 February 2009
Agence France Presse

Lisbon has set out to give its dilapidated historic downtown quarter, la Baixa, a 700-million-euro (900-million-dollar) makeover to bring residents and businesses back to what was historically a bustling hub.

Built on the ruins of a massive earthquake in 1755, this maze of five-story neo-classical buildings with cream-coloured facades flanks the Tage estuary.

Once the Portuguese capital's centre of commerce and finance, la Baixa began a steady decline in the 1950s and has been bled of more than half of its residents over the past twenty years.

To reverse the fate of the crumbling quarter, the city has launched several initiatives since January as part of "Plan Baixa", which includes building a museum and university residence, and giving incentives for setting up hotels and outdoor cafes.

The picturesque district fell victim to property speculation coupled with strict rules designed to preserve its heritage.

Neglect and time have also taken their toll on la Baixa, where nearly three quarters of buildings need repair, according to the mayor's office.

These five-story buildings -- where elevators have been banned to preserve their structures -- are built to house apartments on their upper floors and businesses on their ground floors.

But, facing competition from shopping centres, most of Baixa's traditional tailors, goldsmiths, shoemakers and other artisans packed-up and left.

As service businesses were lured to the conveniences of modern business parks on the city's outskirts, boarded-up shop fronts multiplied in the neighbourhood.

Over the years, there has been a steady stream of calls to revitalise la Baixa, which has up to 5,000 residents, more than one third of whom are over the age of 76.

But previous municipal initiatives over the past 20 years have failed to get off the ground, according to urban sociologist Joao Seixas, lauding the new project as "the beginning of an integrated strategy, which was missing from Baixa for 50 years."

Mayor Antonio Costa said the aim of the measures was to "define the rules of urban renovation, accelerate the process, and bank on projects that encourage private investment."

More than 70 renovation permits have already been issued under new regulations.

The city is taking a gamble on tourism as an economic driver for the historic quarter and hopes that by 2020 it will have attracted the 700 million euros needed to resuscitate la Baixa.

It wants to encourage new hotels to move into the zone and simultaneously improve its cultural offerings so as to complement other projects underway in the city. These include a new airport, a high-speed train service and a new cruise ship port.

Despite being heavily indebted, the mayor's office has decided to use some of its own funds to invest in some Baixa projects, such as the opening of a fashion and design museum in 2010.

The city also plans to restrict traffic in Baixa, where, according to a study, 70 percent of the cars on the streets are just passing through.

Mayor Costas wants to change this and keeps repeating the same slogan as a reminder that Lisbon's forgotten neighbourhood needs to be rescued: "Baixa is the heart and face of our city."


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't know that the Baixa district was even crumbling. There are several historic earthquake-resisting buildings in the district. Are any of them actually falling into disrepair and should any of them be restored?

Also, I heard that the Baixa district is a potential UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a great time when I visited Lisbon. But I agree the city center was so quiet. In some ways I felt on my own in a massive village. Pretty surreal, I walk up to the remains of the castle and there was one man working on excavations of what looked of what looked like an old theater.

If the people don't want to live in the old town they could try to add in more hotels.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^How many hotels does Lisbon even have, anyway?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

More than enough 

Definitly Lisbon center needs more people and more commerce.

But the biggest shopping centre of Europe just hoppened this month in the suburbs of Lisbon. Exactly the oposite of what the city needs.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ any details of that new shopping mall?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

It's Dolce Vita Tejo has 100.000 m2 and 294 stores.

People say it's the biggest in Europe. Don't know if it's true, and don't really care that much. Not a shopping mall fan.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> It's Dolce Vita Tejo has 100.000 m2 and 294 stores.
> 
> People say it's the biggest in Europe. Don't know if it's true, and don't really care that much. Not a shopping mall fan.


Malls kill cities. HK has too many. When I visited Manila I found it was even worse.


----------



## StigJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I visited Lisbon a couple of years ago, and although there was an interesting mix of architecture etc., then I found it to be a very dull city with a “total” lack of life (expect for one Saturday) and with virtually no nightlife… The complete opposite of e.g. Barcelona (although the comparison might not be fair..?)

It’s good to hear that the people in the city hall are not blind to this “fact”, and are planning to do something about it!


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

Oh good you had a really bad luck :lol:

If there's something you CAN'T say about Lisbon is that the city has no nightlife, specially in a Saturday :lol:

The baixa and Rossio (the most turist place of the city) becames a desert at night and half the city goes to a quarter called Bairro Alto. That place is completly full with people drinking in bars or in the streets. You can say that every door in Bairro Alto is a bar or a club .
The bad part is that last year the bars in Bairro started to close at 2:00, so people have to go to discos and clubs, near the river 

Other places full of people at night are near the river, right below the big bridge.

In the Parque das Nações area (that modern part in the extreme of the city) there's also many places oppen at night.


One thing you can be sure there's no lack of nightlife in Lisbon :lol:


----------

